# Sony 50mm f/1.2 GM released



## jd7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sony has joined Canon and Nikon in the 50mm f/1.2 club, by following its recent 35mm f/1.4 GM (and Sigma's 35mm f/1.2 DN Art) with a 50mm f/1.2 GM. Looks like an excellent lens for Sony users.


----------

